# My newest purchase



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

After looking for the last 6 months I finally found the mantis shrimp that I wanted. Thanks to a tip from nc208082 I found him at NAFB. He is awesome so far. They are reef safe right?


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Aamazing!!! I really would like to have one, but not sure I would know where to start. Please update this post every now an again


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*mantis shrimp*

According to liveaqaria......u prob should of checked first before 
purchasing...

Care Level:*EasyTemperament:*AggressiveReef Compatible:*NoWater Conditions:*72-78° F, dKH 8-12, pH 8.1-8.4, sg 1.023-1.025Max. Size:*6"Color Form:*Blue, Green, RedDiet:*CarnivoreSupplements:*Calcium,


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

darkangel66n said:


> After looking for the last 6 months I finally found the mantis shrimp that I wanted.......He is awesome so far.


You have a very warped idea of awesome......that thing gives me the hee bee jee bees. Yuck!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice looking Mantis!



darkangel66n said:


> They are reef safe right?
> 
> I hope you're kidding...
> 
> Have you seen "crustacean wars"?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow that thing is beautiful/freaky


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

darkangel66n;681002[IMG said:


> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/823/4s8y.jpg[/IMG]


gorgeous peacock....keep us posted!

if all else fails, some fire + butter + garlic should clear up the mess


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Yes I was kidding about it being reef safe. He is all alone in a tank I set up just for a mantis.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Feasting on a mussel.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't see his claws. Is he a grasper or a klanger? Nice feathers on the back. Good for cleaning up cleanup crews and other inverts. I hear they like reef lobsters.. for dinner


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Good luck and as Russell Crowe said in Braveheart;
"Prepare to unleash Hell"


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

.... i think that was Gladiator


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Many thanks for the much needed correction !


----------

